# relayer (une information)



## gualo

Hola!!!

quisiera estar seguro de que esta frase se traduce al espanol de esta manera. 
"relayées par les consommateurs" = "apoyada por los consumidores"

en realidad al buscar "relayer" en el dicc me encuentro que dice "relevo" o "relevista" y tiene que ver con deportes.

En este caso mi texto es sobre el comercio justo
les doy la frase entera "elle insiste (la demarche de ce commerce) sur le fait que les organisations de commerce équitable, rélayées par les consommateurs, soutiennent...

gracias


----------



## Papalote

Hola,

Creo que en esta frase relayer tiene el sentido de transmitir, como por ejemplo, relayer une information. O sea, la démarche de ce commerce transmise par les consommateurs.

Espero ayude.

P


----------



## gualo

Gracias papalote.
estoy de acuerdo con tigo, pero el problema ahora es que la idea de "la demarche du commerce" esta muy lejos de relayées. no se si repetir entonces por lo menos la demarche


----------



## rightbabel

Hola otra vez.

El diccionario no me da una acepción que case con el significado de "relayer" en esta frase.

Contexto: la revisión parcial de su historia que hace Japón.

Frase: "A chaque nouvelle parution de manuels, la plupart de pays asiatiques protestaient avec virulence contre la censure imposée par le mInistère de l'educaction japonais; *ils étaient relayés* a l'interieur du Japon par les puissants syndicats d'enseignants, qui mobilisaient leur membres pour qu'ils aborden les sujets tabous dans les classes".

El "*ils étaient relayés*" no tengo ni idea de cómo traducirlo.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
algo como:  pasaban el testigo a los sindicatos .../ los sindicatos cogían el testigo
aquí, "relayer" alude al palo que pasa un atleta al otro cuando son varios los que corren


----------



## jobyjoba

Que palabra mas illustraría "Relayer" en la frase:
La plus grande chaine de television espagnole relaya cette information...

Gracias!!


----------



## Domtom

Es una de las traducciones que figuran en el diccionario de la casa.


----------



## jobyjoba

oh... perdona , no lo habia visto...


----------



## totor

Papalote said:


> Creo que en esta frase relayer tiene el sentido de transmitir, como por ejemplo, relayer une information.



Me da la impresión de que la palabra *relayer* no tiene una adecuada traducción en los diccionarios, o por lo menos que hay matices que se escapan.

Como bien dijeran Papalote y Paquita en su post 5, parecería que aquí lo correcto es *transmitir*, y no *relevar*, según el diccionario de la casa, como dice Lluís.

Acá hay otro ejemplo donde parecería tener el mismo matiz:

_En empêchant le développement d'éditeurs d'une dimension significative, les groupes ont toute latitude pour mettre en place des structures de diffusion et de distribution qui *relayent* leur propre production._

¿Qué sentido tendría traducir esa palabra por *relevan* o *sustituyen*?


----------



## Petit Robert

*ils étaient relayés* a l'interieur du Japon par les puissants syndicats d'enseignants, qui mobilisaient leur membres pour qu'ils aborden les sujets tabous dans les classes".

yo escribiría: *les seguian el paso los potentes sindicados*...
Petit Robert


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Me da la impresión de que la palabra *relayer* no tiene una adecuada traducción en los diccionarios, o por lo menos que hay matices que se escapan.
> 
> Como bien dijeran Papalote y Paquita en su post 5, parecería que aquí lo correcto es *transmitir*, y no *relevar*, según el diccionario de la casa, como dice Lluís.
> 
> Acá hay otro ejemplo donde parecería tener el mismo matiz:
> 
> _En empêchant le développement d'éditeurs d'une dimension significative, les groupes ont toute latitude pour mettre en place des structures de diffusion et de distribution qui *relayent* leur propre production._
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tendría traducir esa palabra por *relevan* o *sustituyen*?



El texto dice que los grupos, al impedir el desarrollo de editoriales de cierta importancia, tienen plena libertad para abrir distribuidoras que continúen con su producción (la de los grupos). 

Para mí, las redes de difusión y de distribución de las que el texto habla, toman ahora el *relevo *de la producción, *sustituyéndose *a los grupos. Para  que estos puedan ejercer esa función, los grupos deben, obviamente,  *transmitirles *la producción.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, las redes de difusión y de distribución de las que el texto habla, toman ahora el *relevo *de la producción, *sustituyéndose *a los grupos. Para  que estos puedan ejercer esa función, los grupos deben, obviamente,  *transmitirles *la producción.



Sí, es posible, Víctor. Un poco sesgado, porque la función de esas redes, como su nombre lo indica  , es difundir y distribuir la producción de los grupos.

No sustituyen a los grupos, porque son una creación de esos mismos grupos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> No sustituyen a los grupos, porque son una creación de esos mismos grupos.




Por supuesto que no. Solo los sustituyen en lo concerniente a la producción.


----------



## totor

Gracias, mi amigo.


----------



## myrtillette

Hola,
¿Cómo puedo traducir “relayé par la presse…” en el contexto siguiente : “La classe politique se déchire sur le choix de l'homme idoine parmi les officiers de haut rang de confession maronite (catholique). *Relayés par la presse*, liste de noms à l'appui, veto et contre-veto politiques ont entravé ce choix. »- 

Mi propuesta: « La clase política se destroza en cuanto a la elección del hombre idóneo entre los oficiales de alto rango de confesión maronita (católica). *Difundidos /Transmitidos por la prensa*, lista de nombres como prueba, vetos y contra vetos políticos trabaron esta elección..”
Corríjanme por favor
Gracias, 
Myrtille


----------



## chlapec

Y así?:

« La clase política *está dividida* en cuanto a la elección del hombre idóneo entre los oficiales de alto rango de confesión maronita (católica). *La difusión por la prensa*, con una lista de nombres que lo corroboran, de vetos y contra vetos políticos ha dificultado esta elección..”


----------



## myrtillette

Gracias por echarme una mano. Me gusta tus pistas de traduccion, sin embargo, yo entiendo que "de apoyo" significa aqui "como prueba". Alguién puede confirmarmelo? Gracis otra vez,
Myrtillette


----------



## jamanda

Hola!
Aquí creo que la expresión "con una lista de nombre que lo corroboran" viene a significar lo mismo que "una lista de nombre como prueba".
También se podría decir "La difusión por la prensa, corroborada por una lista de nombres..." o algo así ;-)


----------



## ro4519

Hola! tengo alguna duda con el verbo RELAYER para este contexto:

"le vidéo a été relayé dans nombreux pays"

se refiere a que se ha extendido?

GRACIAS!!


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría "ha sido emitido".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ro4525:

Por favor, respeta las normas: 

- Pon la frase bien escrita y entera. 



> L*a* vidéo *de l’appel a été vue des centaines de milliers de fois et l’appel *a été relayé dans 26 pays.


 - Explica el contexto, la situación, de qué va el texto
- cuando está en línea da el enlace correspondiente. 
http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/chroniq...rise-le-krach-de-la-finance_1449195_3232.html
- Siempre tienes que citar la fuente.
- Comprueba en nuestros diccionarios si ya existen hilos sobre la misma expresión. 

Si no, no podremos ayudarte y tu hilo quedará cerrado. 

Gracias por ayudarnos a ayudarte. 

Bisous, 

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

En muchos casos, _relayer une information_ puede traducirse por:
- información de la que la prensa/ tal o tal grupo/... se hizo amplio eco

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

